# IUI - No follicles



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

I am hoping someone can help me or advice or make me feel better.

I went for my cd 8 scan. I have been on 75iui gonal-F for six injection days. I was told today there I have a very thin endometrium (which I always have) and absolutely no ovarian activity at all. I was expecting the worse which was 1 little follie but then none. Has anyone else had this? What did you do?

Thanks for any advice
Megan


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Megan

So sorry you have no follies.  What are your clinic doing, are they upping your dose of Gonal F?  I was on 225 iui of Gonal F and have been on that on my last few cycles!  It's amazing how quickly those follies can grow in the space of a few days so don't give up hope yet!

Let us know what happens and take care!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks a heap Karen.

The clinic don't seem to be doing much just told me to take 75iui tomorrow then 150iui on Sunday and then 75iui on Monday and have a scan.

Guess they know best but I do worry that they don't understand how much we all want this

M


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Meg....I saw your post and had to respond. I tell you...my heart goes out to you with the shock of hearing you have nothing. I just had the same thing happen to me last Friday. Here's what happened.

I'd been on 150iu Puregon since. Went for my day 8 scan on Fri 8th expecting that maybe the follies weren't that big. But when we were told that we hadn't responded at all (or that the 3 dots were so sm that they weren't even measured) me and DH were devestated. Called back in later for the blood results and were told to double the dose to 300iu for Fri, Sat and Sun. Went back in last Monday and the nurse said that although they'd grown...they hadn't grown as much as expected. What!!!! She mentioned that there may be a chance that the cycle would have to be cancelled. DH and I went home in a right state.....but when I called back in later they said to continue injecting the higher dose til Friday (yesterday). Went back in yesterday and we have 3 follies in all (2x 18 and 1 x 20). At the JR the minumum is 3 x 18....so in by the skin of our teeth. 

I haven't tried Gonal-F but I'm guessing it's just a different brand of drug. 

DH and I were ready to fight with JR for them to increase the dose further or to let us stay on the drugs at a higher dose for longer...We didn't want half our money back if the cycle needed to be abandoned....We wanted to go all the way (or at least to EC ).

I totally understand how worried you are but hang on to the thought that you're still injecting so you're def still in with a chance. I'm sure you and DH will be cr*****g yourself on the way to the hospital on Monday. Everything crossed that either the follies have grown enough or that they let you continue. 

Let us know how you got on.

T
xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Triciah thanks so much for your advice. DH and I are now so determined to make this work.


----------



## bridget (Oct 15, 2004)

hi. this is so sad for us all. I just had to abandon my 1st IVF attempt due to too few follicles of the right size. I was told i can try again in 3 months and that they would increase my Gonal F dose from 300 to 450. The nurse also said they'd give me a blood test on Day 2 of my cycle to see my hormone levels. She said some cycles are better than others and that if they saw the hormone levels at the beginning of the cycle they would have more of an idea of whether the cycle would be a better one to try IVF on. This sounds jumbled, but i hope it is of some help to you.


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi aussiemeg

Sorry to hear your bad news you must be devastated.

I started on Gonal F injections yesterday and I am on 450iu.  

I'm sure the nurses and doctors at your clinic know what they are doing but it may be wise to ask why you are on a dose of 75iu.  

susie


----------



## loupina (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello,

I understand how you are feeling as we have just had our 3rd attempt cancelled due to poor follicles.  Here is my story.

1st IVF Jan 04 on dose of 275 Gonal F cancelled due to no follicles on day 8 scan.

2nd IVF June 04 on dose of 375 Gonal F.  4 follicles, 2 fertilsed negative result.

3rd IVF Oct 04 on dose of 450 Gonal F.  Day 8 scan 5 follicles showing on 6mm.  Day 10 scan 2 follicles still at 6mm, 1 at 7mm and 1 at 9mm.  Advised to cancel.

I am now waiting for my period and will have a blood test on day 2 to check my FSH level.  Will then go onto 4th attempt hopefully.

Please keep positive as some months are better than others as I have proved on my 2nd attempt.  You have got to carry on believing.

Good luck and best wishes, thinking of you.


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Loupina

Big  . Sometimes I hate this whole thing we have to go through. Does the clinic let you swap to IUI when the follies? What are the plans for the next cycle? I am off for a scan tomorrow at 5.15 to see if I have any over 13mm.

Love
Megan


----------



## loupina (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello AussieMeg

No they did not offer me that option, they advised that we should abandon the cycle.  So that is what we have done.  I could have carried on for another 4 days of stims but that would have been more money on drugs used and more anxiety hoping that they have grown.  I am afraid in my first posting I had stated that it was the day 8 scan they were 6mm but it was the day 4 scan and it was day 8 that they had not grown so I dont think they would have grown anymore. As I am on a high dose anyway I have worked out it is about £125 an injection.

I think the plans for the next cycle are to up the dose from 450 to 575.  I wont know until I get my blood result.

Good luck for tomorrow.  Keep me posted on how you get on.

Regards  Loupina


----------

